# Protein in meats



## steve0085 (May 31, 2005)

Anybody have a chart of how much protein is in different meats?  I've been looking online but none of them give a serving size.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (May 31, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> Anybody have a chart of how much protein is in different meats?  I've been looking online but none of them give a serving size.



Try fitday.com, it's an excellent nutrition tool and it's free!


----------

